# Latex Packete unter Linux via SSH einrichten



## bRainLaG (2. Juli 2010)

Ich arbeite grade stark an SSH befehlen, und mich interessiert wie ich unter LInux ein Packet zB von Latex installieren kann, dabei ist egal ob das auf meinen OS ( MAC) oder aus dem Internet kommt.

Also welche Befehle brauche ich dazu Google hat mir dazu leider nicht allzuviel ausgespuckt.


Ich hoffe jemand hat damit schon Erfahrung und kann mir dabei weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
bRaini


----------



## deepthroat (5. Juli 2010)

Hi.

Das kommt drauf an ob bzw. welches Paketmanagementsystem deine Distribution einsetzt. Bei Debian bzw. Ubuntu nutzt man apt-get:

```
sudo apt-get install texlive-base
```
Gruß


----------

